# Timing your intake



## Speck (Jun 12, 2012)

Read a few articles about weight loss and metabolism in the spring and tried some minor diet modifications this summer. Of course the food that's good for you is more expensive and I didn't want to give up my soft drinks cold turkey (I know, I know - you don't have to tell me). 

So I tried this for a week - simply changed the timing of my caloric intake so that I was eating just prior to working around the farm. Also limited my intake of soft drinks so that I never had one other than at meal time, and took several short breaks during the day whenever I felt the energy level dropping to snack on nuts (particularly cashews and pecans) with water. I lost enough during that week (heck, even the first DAY) that I kept it up.

The result - I lost 15 pounds (208 down to 193) in about a month. No starving, no craving, no gym membership, no guilt, no will-power, no Atkins or calorie counting. Give it a try and see how it works for you.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Great job Speck! Keep up the good work. I have tried to cut down on soda also--I do just 2 cans a day. I have to make myself drink water, but once I start, it is not so bad.


----------

